# Sun roof control with Viper 5901



## Lithium2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is a Clifford SmartWindows 4 window controller compatible with a Viper 5901 Responder system? 
If it is I would like to control the moon roof with it through the Viper system.


----------



## Lithium2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Both G4 and G5 models use a cliffnet data interface which is a three wire cord. The Viper alarm system will not be able to interface successfully. 

Get a DEI 529T and relays to control the sunroof through the viper 5901.


----------

